# Which guides?



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

for a conventional rainshadow 1508 12'6, would fuji alconites or lowriders be better?


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

You can use either, but low riders are made for braid and spinning rods, so I would just use Fuji alconites,or Batson Alps guides, or Amtak ring lock guides.
Barry


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I use alconites on my heavers.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Guides*

The smallest that will pass the knots used.

I use 10mm on my surf rods with a shockleader.

With a bite leader which doesn't pass through the guides, I will go as small as a 6mm, but I ain't wired for 4mm. Arms too short. 

I don't use Lowrider guides for conventional rods. C2


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Fuji SIC's*

If ya want to do it once and forget about it forever.. Build all my personal rods with them and have yet to have a failure.. They cost more for a reason, they are worth it.. JAM


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

most all my conv are built with lowriders


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

My personal rods have Ti guides on them from Amtack, the material used is close to the equivilent of alconite. For me SIC is a waste of $ on a surf rod, its not needed. It is a harder material yet is is more brittle than alconites which is why if you look at an SIC12 and a alconite 12 the SIC will be thicker in teh ring material and the opening size will be slightly smaller. They have to use the extra material to keep if from breaking on any impacts. I do use SIC on some boat rod applications, and it does have its place. I personally dont use lowriders on conventional rods unless a customer requests it, and for the record most of the lowriders used are alconites...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Never seen a Fuji Sic Break*

in nine years of building, unless it was droped...Every Surf Rod I built at RDT for 5 years was built with SIC's Even the ones I built for myself with the new concepts have the SIC inserts.... The harder material will also pick up a lighter bite (with the light tic tic a speck bites with....Ya never see them come back.. and thats the key they imho are worth the little extra.. JAM


----------

